# Connected with 'limited accss' what does it mean?!?



## gbell3587 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok a few weeks ago i bridged my wireless connection with my xbox so i could go online with my xbox without having to buy one of those £60 adapters, now this all works fine but ive noticed my connection status on my PC has changed from "Connected" to "Connected with limited access". What does this mean, any what effects will it have on my internet......recently ive noticed more timeout errors and disconnects, why tho?

Thanks for anyone who posts.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That normally means you're not connected. :smile:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gbell3587 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats what i thought but i am connected. I can use the internet and use xbox live perfectly fine. The only difference is the status changing from 'connected' to the 'limited access' part and sometimes the internet runs a little slow. Someone suggested that it was because i have 2 devices on the same IP address so they are not valid, could that be it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you told us something about all the devices and how they're connected, we could maybe make a better guess.


----------



## gbell3587 (Jan 18, 2008)

ok, well i have a wireless adfapter plugged into my USB port, it goes to my netgear router and gives me internet access. I also have my xbox connected via crossover cable to the network port in the back of my pc. I then bridged the wireless internet connection with the crossover network connection so its on a network bridge. It now says connected with limited access. Is this because i have 2 devices running from the same IP addess so its not valid?!?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect it's because the wired connection doesn't see a DHCP server. In the case of the bridge configuration, it's probably not significant, and you can disable that warning in the connection properties if it bothers you.


----------



## yonic7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Yonic> IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yonic-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : sanchez
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sanchez

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-E0-4E-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-26-11-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40ba:29c2:3a84:f102%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664850
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3FF3BBE2-486F-4C4D-BA82-376F2B16C
76E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Yonic>


----------



## yonic7 (Feb 7, 2010)

johnwill said:


> That normally means you're not connected. :smile:
> 
> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...


----------



## gbell3587 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Yonic, thanks for taking the time to reply to this thread.........unfortunately this problem is now over 2 years old and was resolved many moons ago  

Your reply is much appreciated tho.


----------



## klaudyna (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Yonic7 
I wanted to ask if you could help. My internet stopped working for no reason, it just says : limited access. I tried the command thing IPCONFIG/ALL but that doesnt bring any information either. All I get is a note that something may be wrong with the driver, but it definitely isnt router cause I am just using friends laptop and internet comes from the same network. 
Let me know if you can help. Thank you.


----------

